# Pyrography tool for bowl signing



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

It seems a popular way to sign bowls it's with a woodburning tool. I would think that my requirements would be modest just for this, but some turners have found it worth the upgrade to a better tool.

Can anyone tell me what features are helpful for bowl signing that I should look for? What shape tip works best? Wattage? Anything less obvious?

Steve


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Don't even mess with the inexpensive ones. Signing your name or just plain writing with a pyrography pen is about the toughest thing to do with it. Quality machines have better heat control and refresh times than cheap ones that make it easier to write. 
I tried the really cheap ones sold at Lowes, no good at all for writing or even drawing a line with an even thickness. Then I bought a bottom of the Line Colwood. Much better. I could draw and do outlines reasonable well but always had trouble writing successfully. 
Now I own an Optima that ran about $130 when I got it. Much more success. I do a half way decent job of signing now. 
I still prefer the Dremel Engraver. I use that 90 percent of the time. It takes practice to learn the right touch but works very well. If you want the signature to really stand out you can rub black or gold paint into the writing.


----------



## cwhit (Jan 5, 2009)

I bought a Colwood Woodburning tool from Highland wood working. I bought the Colwood Cub for $65 and the MC Micro Point Signing tip for $19 and it works great. You can find them at www.highlandwoodworking.com .


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

John, do you mean an engraving bit in a Dremel rotary tool or do you really mean the Dremel engraver? I tried a small engraving bit in my Dremel rotary tool tonight and had a rough time following a curve in a letter because the bit was pulling me off.

I ended up ordering a Burnmaster Hawk with their pen and bit set. Will see how that goes.

Do you sign before or after applying a finish?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The Dremel Engraver, not the Dremel rotary tool. The rotary tools follow the grain real bad. The Engraver takes practice just like the pyrography tools especially when crossing the winter wood vs summer wood. I find that sanding the area where you sign to at least 220 or higher helps.
I meant to post photos showing both types of signatures. I have that on my home computer but I got busy last night and never turned on that computer.


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

john lucas said:


> The Dremel Engraver, not the Dremel rotary tool. The rotary tools follow the grain real bad. The Engraver takes practice just like the pyrography tools especially when crossing the winter wood vs summer wood. I find that sanding the area where you sign to at least 220 or higher helps.
> I meant to post photos showing both types of signatures. I have that on my home computer but I got busy last night and never turned on that computer.


HI Mr. Lucas.
Just wondering if you could post those pictures you mentioned.
The reason I ask is I'm thinking of purchasing an engraver.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

Sure can. I'm home on the computer again instead of away on my phone. Thanks for reminding me. I have a memory about 3" long now. 
The secret to either one if there is a secret, is practice and a light touch. Sand the wood in the area you want to sign to at least 400 grit. If using a burning tool turn the power way down and use a slow light touch. That helps keep the uneven blotchy look down. Takes practice. 
With the Dremel engraver A very light touch is necessary. That and slow down and let it write. If you speed up you get dots. If you push on it you get uneven thicknesses where the wood is harder and softer. Lighten up and practice a lot.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

John, YOU, are a busy/helpful/talented fellow.

Good for You/Us.

Dale in Indy

P.S. One never has enough clamps, or practice enough.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

John,

I found on Ebay a Dremel engraver #290-01 new for $18.88 with free shipping. Is this the unit you speak of?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Rodbuster (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you Mr. Lucas.
Looks like a great way to sign your work.

Dick


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

That is the one. I also use it as a texturing tool. Take an old 1/8" drill bit. Cut the twist part off and then round over and polish the end. Stick this in place of the pointed tip that comes with the engraver and then just sort of scribble on your wood. Makes a great texture. I will be doing some of that probably tomorrow on some christmas ornaments. I'll try to post a photo.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Ok being cheap (ok frugal) I use an inexpensive set of letter and number stamps.I clamp them together,heat them with a cheap butane crack torch and push them in.I dont do a lot of bowls so it works for me.I use the year and my initials.Just another choice.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Love to see the tool, and your SCRIBBLE work.

Thank You,

Dale in Indy


----------

